# Arctic Cat bolt pattern?



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

The guy says he has an 08 400 4WD Arctic Cat. I've searched our bolt pattern guide as well as other sites but can't find the pattern. I have noticed the majority of the Cats use a 4/115. Anyone know for sure the bolt pattern on this machine?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

4/115


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Yea everything pointed to that, thanks Boot.


----------

